# Evensong, St. Paul's or Westminster?



## jgirvine (Apr 11, 2009)

Going to London for a week in August.  Staying at The Sloane Garden's Club.  I am trying to mix up doing the standard "must sees" with  different things this trip.  Have tickets to the Keys Ceremony at The Tower of London.  Ordered tickets to see Buckingham Palace State rooms. Considering doing the Lunchbox Theater.

Was wondering about Evensong at either St. Paul's or Westminster?  Has anyone attended?  Your thoughts?  Appreciate the help.

Also, any other recommendations?

Thanks;
Ginny


----------



## scotlass (Apr 11, 2009)

A few years ago we attended Evensong at St. Pauls.  It was wonderful because we sat in the choir loft, just next to the boy choir.  However, it was in March and not the height of the tourist season so I don't know if that makes a difference.  We have also attended Sunday morning services at Westminster, most notabley last year on Palm Sunday.  Both experiences were wonderful and I don't think you could go wrong at either place.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 11, 2009)

I think from the tone and content of the question that the OP knows a lot more about the religious establishments in London than I do.  However, just in case, it is worth pointing out that there is Westminster Abbey & Westminster Cathedral in London. 
Westminster Cathedral is a Catholic church, unlike St Pauls and Westminster Abbey.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been to evensong at Westminster Abbey, and a few of the notable churches at Oxford. I think that to someone with a knowledge of the liturgy and/or music it's very interesting.  The very fact of being in places of such long and important history, taking part in a ceremony that's been carried out for hundreds of years, helps us find our place in the history of mankind.

In some of the smaller churches, particularly if it's a weekday, you might be seated in the choir stalls themselves, right next to the choristers. At the Abbey, we were in a separate area of seats between the choir and main altar area, and off toward the side.

=========

My son and I thought the War Rooms were quite interesting. Also Hampton Court Palace (we were there during Christmas week). The London Walks tours are great. Don't miss the sticky note at the top of this forum about free and nearly free stuff to do in London.


----------



## LLW (Apr 14, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I think from the tone and content of the question that the OP knows a lot more about the religious establishments in London than I do.  However, just in case, it is worth pointing out that there is Westminster Abbey & Westminster Cathedral in London.
> Westminster Cathedral is a Catholic church, unlike St Pauls and Westminster Abbey.




I think Evensong is an Anglican liturgy. The Roman Catholic equivalent is Vesper. So the "Westminster" in the OP most likely refers to Westminster Abbey.


----------

